# Oil Pump rod installation



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Here's a dumb question:
I put my oil pump in with the engine upside down, so I didn't put the oil pump shaft into the motor as I figured it would fall right out of the distributor hole.
Now, with the pan on and the engine right side up, can I drop it in through the distributor hole, and how can I hold it so it doesn't drop into the pan and actually hooks to the oil pump.
Thanks,


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

It goes in from the bottom and has a couple barbs on the shaft that keep it from falling all the way through, so, off with the pan. Done deal.
Do you need to vasline the splines in the pump to get a prime? I don't think so as the pump is at the same level as the pickup, so is submerged? Anybody? I already have the pan back on, but am getting quick at getting it off.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

never heard of doing anything to get the pump to prime other than filling the filter before installing if you can.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

My buddy lost a motor because his motor lost his prime and spun a bearing after an oil change. It was a range rover with the aluminum Buick V-8. Anything with an extended pickup without the pump submerged needs vaselined so it sucks oil right away.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I think there is a plastic collar that goes over the end of the rod to click and lock it onto the pump. Not sure if that collar will go through the hole in the block or not. Also, if you haven't primed the pump you need to before you start the motor. Fill the oil pan and install your filter then reach the drive rod with a cordless screw driver and spin the pump while slowly turning the motor over untill you are sure oil is pumping through the motor. I usually prime the pump before I bolt it on the block.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

so he was supposed to take the pump apart when he changed the oil?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I can see that happening, but only if you leave the oil drain for an extended period of time. Like overnight or somethin.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

He told me that it lost the prime and spun a bearing after an oil change. He builds alot of motors, so I believe him, sounded odd to me also.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

You can get a pump priming rod at an auto parts store or make one out of an old dizzy. That's what I have for Chev engines....:cool


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I ended up grinding the gear off my old points distibutor and taking all the advance and points off, worked great with my drill. Weird thing was all rockers took oil except the rear one right above the oil filter. Called my buddy, asked him, he said it should clear out on start up, may clack for a second, could pull the lifter out and check the oil port, but I already have the intake on.
On priming the oil pump with vasoline, he said that's on cars with the oil pump integrated into the timing cover, like Oldsmobiles, cars with long pick up tubes. I guess change the oil quick and get it started soon so it doesn't syphon out of the pump.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I've never primed an oil pump with vasoline or grease. An electric drill, and a pre-filled oil filter works fine.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> I've never primed an oil pump with vasoline or grease. An electric drill, and a pre-filled oil filter works fine.


I'd never heard of such a thing before this thread. Before I made a primer, I would dunk the pump in clean oil and purge the air to insure it would pick up oil right away but that was it.


----------

